# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Preguntas frecuentes sobre la dinámica el foro >  Como puedo borrar la cuenta en este foro??

## Andergalde

Hola necesito ayuda no se como se puede borrar la cuenta en el foro....

----------


## ignoto

¿Para qué?

Te olvidas de ella y en paz ¿No?

----------


## Némesis

Si lo pides a los administradores lo harán.

Pero no estaría mal que explicaras por qué.

----------


## jlfranco

No vaya a ser que alguien inicie un rito vudú hombre! jejeje como dice ignoto olvídate de la cuenta y listo.

Si lo que quieres es que no te sigan el rastro, puedes editar tu nick y correo, pues en el panel de control no hay opción de borrar cuenta.

----------


## AHC

Andergalde:

Simplemente puedes escribir un Mensaje Privado a cualquier Moderador indicando que cuenta quieres borrar y listo...la misma será marcada para que nadie pueda usarla mas....ni siquiera tú.  :Wink1: 

Saludos
AHC

----------

